# In Her Name: Legend of the Sword



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*In Her Name: Legend of the Sword*

Six months have passed since the destruction of the human colony on Keran by the alien Kreelan Empire. Earth and other human worlds band together to form the Confederation of Humanity to provide a mutual defense against the alien invaders.

Unfortunately, not all human worlds want to join the Confederation. Some, like Saint Petersburg, would rather see it destroyed. With a powerful navy built in secret and armed with nuclear weapons, Saint Petersburg is preparing their own offensive against the Confederation when the Kreelans attack.

Led by Tesh-Dar, an enigmatic Kreelan warrior priestess, the Kreelan Empire has begun its quest in earnest to find the One, an alien - a human - who might be able to lift the ages-old curse upon their race, a curse that will leave her species extinct in but a few more generations. But to find the One, they must bleed the humans in war...

*IN HER NAME: LEGEND OF THE SWORD*

​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I like it Mike. No tamatli. Gi-li-s-gi instead (candy).

Ed Paterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The blue looks  a little too florescent to me. . .especially her face. . . . .kinda fake, like it's photo shopped.  Which, I guess it is, unless you put blue makeup on some girl, but it just looks. . . . . .not natural. . . yeah, I know that sounds silly, but I hope you know what I mean. . . .  of course, it could just be my monitor.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't wait for the book--the parts of In Her Name that dealt with the Empire were my absolute favorite parts!  Here's my take on the pic. I like the positioning of the lettering and the girl/sword, I absolutely want to see the hands on the sword like the first book-----but she looks a little too 1940's to me. I don't think the face looks exotic or warrior-like, she looks like she is at a WW2 USO party and just came back from the ladies room with fresh lipstick on. Who knew warriors were so careful about plucking their eyebrows? I would keep looking at model's faces for THE ONE.  Also the angle of the head to the body looks a little odd. I was so impressed with  the improvement of the cover art for Metagame by Sam Landstrom and you two are still my favorite two books I have read on the Kindle!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd have to agree, Ann. She doesn't look threatening or alien at all, I'd say.  She looks like your basic Caucasian chick with her skin photoshopped blue. And the sword is way too small for her...   Tesh-Dar is a larger than life, HUGE warrior -- which is mentioned over and over in all the books -- with a HUGE sword. I'm just not getting that vibe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with everyone.  She looks too fakey, too 40's USO.  Eyebrows need to be fuller and straighter (since they really don't have eyebrows at all), lips shouldn't be such a stand-out red, sword needs to be much bigger (too skinny).  

I like the rest of the setup, but one question ... is it really Book Five or is it Book Two, sort of like the Star Wars prequel.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have still not read any of these books, so I'm not sure if I'm allowed to voice an opinion here!

(OTOH, I guess I represent people in a bookstore looking at covers to decide which book to pick up, without knowing anything about what's inside.)

I agree that her face is too 40's-girl-next-door-ish. 

If you do use this one, maybe you could Photoshop away some of those hair strands across her face.  At first glance I thought she had cat whiskers.

And the hands on the sword  --  in the other cover, with both hands together, it looks like she's in control, whereas with her hands apart on the grip, it looks like she's about to desperately defend herself.  From what I gather about the "blue chick" in question, that's not the image you were looking for.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I kinda like it.
But I am sure that Mike will "refine" it now that he has feedback.
I also liked the original "blue girl" and would not mind seeing a modification of that image.

Just my opinion sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

"...too 40s USO..." - that's a hoot! But points taken, and all of them good. Maybe I just like the model... 

I'll do more digging and toying around. The tough part is finding an image that has enough of the right elements to work with without pro artwork (which I can't afford until we get the movie deal - ha!). There are some other pics with the model that was the original "blue chick" that I can play with. 

Gertie, for now I'm sticking with the numbering as I write them, although that may change later after I get the next book finished, which will close out that part of the story. I may drop back a hundred thousand years or so and do a trilogy on the Empire, or might wait and do some of the other projects lined up. Too much to do. Hmph!

Also, FYI, this story has a lot more emotional content than First Contact. There's plenty of mayhem, as well, but Legend has a lot more heart in it than FC...

Okay, back to Photoshop for the morning, then revisions starting after lunch. Have to get this pile-o-verbiage to Steph and Scarlet...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree - too blue - eyebrows? Where the braid?  sword is definitely not big enough and 40s USO is good analogy!


Now quit playing around and get the words out!  You can play with the cover after you do the words!

sheesh you and Jeff really need babysitters


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I like it. But I know more about men than women, and blue is icy  . . which I like.

Ed P


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTW, Mike, I like the yellow eyes.  I think the main problem is those Mick Jagger lips.  Just try toning them down a bit before you do anything else.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Only thing about the blue chick that bothers me is her lips. I can't even put my finger on why...

Can't wait to tell the Spouse Thingy it'll be out soonish...he will squeal like a little girl. Hopefully, it's a moment I can capture on video


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> BTW, Mike, I like the yellow eyes. I think the main problem is those Mick Jagger lips. Just try toning them down a bit before you do anything else.


And while I was typing, someone else puts their finger on my dislike. Mick Jagger lips.
(don't poke too hard, Gertie, my dislike is quite sensitive...)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"have you heard, there's a rumor in St. Petersburg...."

Anastasia, anyone?  Sorry Mike, you know what I'm gonna say...

WHERE'S MY BETA DRAFT TO READ!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

"Mick Lips!" w00t!! LOL!

Played a little bit more, taking a different tack. Totally ignore the hair, skin color, etc. - this is just for the idea/general look (the artist who did this did a great job, except for her receding hair line!). I don't care much for her expression (yawn!), but she has a lot more of Tesh-Dar's "look" than any of the others I've found...

Now I'm going to run away before Scarlet beats me! A round of Call of Duty/Nazi Zombies with the boyos, dinner, then revisions... 

P.S. Thumper, please make sure have the video camera ready. A squealing Spouse Thingy would be a great YouTube promo! LOL!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Two thoughts:
1. The fingernails - don't they need to be able to look like "weapons"?
2. The armor looks too massive for your story, as I remember it - no?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Two thoughts:
> 1. The fingernails - don't they need to be able to look like "weapons"?
> 2. The armor looks too massive for your story, as I remember it - no?
> 
> Just sayin.....


The fingernails I'd add a bit more to in a high-res image, but this was just a quickie. As for the armor, it's not exactly what I had in mind, but I'd rather have something like this than the almost-nothing-wear that half the models holding swords seem to have! D'oh!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While I certainly agree with you about the "chicks in chainmail" image, the Kreelan warriors preferred to be unarmored - one-on-one I thought?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> While I certainly agree with you about the "chicks in chainmail" image, the Kreelan warriors preferred to be unarmored - one-on-one I thought?


Nope - the warriors *always* wear armor (well, okay, except when they sleep and so on!). The clawless ones just wear robes...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Also, FYI, this story has a lot more emotional content than First Contact. There's plenty of mayhem, as well, but Legend has a lot more heart in it than FC...


Oooooh, I'm really looking forward to reading it!

Is the cover the only thing keeping this book from my Kindle?!? If so, I'd hate to throw in any comments that slow down the process...  But FWIW, I have to agree with Geoff: I'd imagined T-D as looking...sleeker...in her armor. And play up the talons!

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Oooooh, I'm really looking forward to reading it!


Yay! 



> Is the cover the only thing keeping this book from my Kindle?!? If so, I'd hate to throw in any comments that slow down the process...  But FWIW, I have to agree with Geoff: I'd imagined T-D as looking...sleeker...in her armor. And play up the talons!


Nah, the cover's not holding anything up, really - this is all just messing around for fun as a short break before I do my round of revisions before giving it to Steph and Scarlet to hack & chop. Once I turn it over to them I'll get more serious about the cover and all, but the feedback you all provide is extremely useful.

Actually, this warrior image isn't *too* far off of what I had in mind for Tesh-Dar, considering what I have to choose from in terms of affordable royalty-free images. This gal at least looks imposing; almost all the other women-with-sword type pictures are silly or are young women/girls who just don't even come close to the right look. The 40s USO gal was the best I could find of that bunch. There's one other pic that I found that was better in some ways and worse in others than this one - I'll post that later to see whatcha think. But if we decide that this one is the least of the available evils, I'll definitely take her in for a hair & nail job...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am already luvin' it.
And you know that even without a cover, I am going to purchase it.

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am already luvin' it.
> And you know that even without a cover, I am going to purchase it.
> 
> Just sayin......


Did you already scope out the first two chapters?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

No.
I am afraid to.
If I read them, I know that I will want the rest of the book - right away.
So I will just wait........
Patiently..................................................................................................


Just sayin.......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:



> No.
> I am afraid to.
> If I read them, I know that I will want the rest of the book - right away.
> So I will just wait........
> ...


Ha!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MUCH better. . . .but, yeah. . . .gotta do something about the hair.  And the blue is still a little weird.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The cover doesn't actually have to _look_ like Tesh-Dar, but more _suggest_ what we will find inside ... a Kreelan warrior.

I like the second one, Mike.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

These Kreelan Warrior ladies most certainly can claim to be blue all the time, it seems.  I like the second one better for whatever my opinion is worth.  She looks much more intimidating because the first one looks like the sword is transparent or made of ice, perhaps, which makes the cover look extremely cold to me.  Is it cold on the Kreelan Warrior world?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

OliviaD said:


> These Kreelan Warrior ladies most certainly can claim to be blue all the time, it seems. I like the second one better for whatever my opinion is worth. She looks much more intimidating because the first one looks like the sword is transparent or made of ice, perhaps, which makes the cover look extremely cold to me. Is it cold on the Kreelan Warrior world?


They have seasonal weather just like we do.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Where's my beta copy?

I will be bothering you until I get it...

And I like the first cover better than the 2nd, the 2nd is too vampire/goth...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Where's my beta copy?
> I will be bothering you until I get it...


Working on it! I'm "but-zapping", among other things... 



> And I like the first cover better than the 2nd, the 2nd is too vampire/goth...


Well, I'll play with them some more during revision breaks...!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't need a cover - I just want the WORDS!! NOW!!!  like Geoff!

With a few changes on the first one I prefer it, I agree with scarlet (don't faint scarlet) but the second is too vampirish 

but again I don't care - get the words out!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I don't need a cover - I just want the WORDS!! NOW!!! like Geoff!
> 
> With a few changes on the first one I prefer it, I agree with scarlet (don't faint scarlet) but the second is too vampirish
> 
> but again I don't care - get the words out!


First-round edits for chapters 1 and 2 are done...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> First-round edits for chapters 1 and 2 are done...


Good, now finish the rest and send me my copy for review....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Good, now finish the rest and send me my copy for review....


You just want to find out what happens to the spy!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too! You left me hanging at Chapter 19!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Me too! You left me hanging at Chapter 19!


Hey, I only got to the intro of her code name and haven't even seen her.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Love ya, Mike.

You are lucky that I have a book from Jeff Hepple to keep me busy for a while.
Otherwise I would be a nasty, impatient nag.

Just kidding, you know.
But we do love your work.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> Me too! You left me hanging at Chapter 19!





> Hey, I only got to the intro of her code name and haven't even seen her.


Now, now! Patience, ladies! 

Okay, had my catnap, now it's time to exercise. After that comes revisions. Should I send you the chapters as I wade through them??


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Love ya, Mike.
> 
> You are lucky that I have a book from Jeff Hepple to keep me busy for a while.
> Otherwise I would be a nasty, impatient nag.
> ...


I'm just sitting here thinking how incredible it is to be a part of KB where we can say that we can be busy for a while with an awesome Jeff Hepple book while waiting for the next excellent Michael Hicks creation..... I'm so grateful to be here with our KB authors and the hours and hours of enjoyable reading they have given us....... thanks, all!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm just sitting here thinking how incredible it is to be a part of KB where we can say that we can be busy for a while with an awesome Jeff Hepple book while waiting for the next excellent Michael Hicks creation..... I'm so grateful to be here with our KB authors and the hours and hours of enjoyable reading they have given us....... thanks, all!!!


Thank *you*, Geoff & PG13!  I still have to read Jeff's books (among others) - I just wish I had more time to do things. Dang this day job thing, anyway!! 

Okay, back to revisions...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Now, now! Patience, ladies!
> 
> Okay, had my catnap, now it's time to exercise. After that comes revisions. Should I send you the chapters as I wade through them??


Patience? Me? Not very likely.... So, yes, if you've got a few chapters, send 'em!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You'd think he'd know better by now than to ask such a silly question...or to advise 'patience'. Silly boy.

Send 'em on, Mikey!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I'll forward on the first three chapters for red-inking...after I get done with my nap!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> Send 'em on, Mikey!


All right, slave drivers! Chapters 1-3 are in your in-boxes! Gonna try to at least get through 4 tonight, but it's been a madhouse of a day and I'm pretty wasted. So, we'll see...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, chapter 4 is a bust tonight. No juice left for the little gray cells, so I may putter with cover art before I collapse... Zzzzzz...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Sorry, chapter 4 is a bust tonight. No juice left for the little gray cells, so I may putter with cover art before I collapse... Zzzzzz...


POKE! Wake up and finish my next chapter.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gee Mike.
It appears to be terrible to be so well liked and to have your work sought-after.
Just think how much worse it will be when hundreds of thousands of fans clamor for more.

          the day will come



Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Gee Mike.
> It appears to be terrible to be so well liked and to have your work sought-after.
> Just think how much worse it will be when hundreds of thousands of fans clamor for more.
> 
> ...


Hey, James Cameron can stop by any time now with an offer to buy the movie rights - I'm ready to sign! 

Now I better get back to work before I get bruised from more poking. <Ow! Ow!!>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, James Cameron can stop by any time now with an offer to buy the movie rights - I'm ready to sign!
> 
> Now I better get back to work before I get bruised from more poking. <Ow! Ow!!>


Hmm.. not sure if Cameron wants more blue aliens, but we can hope...

and *sleathly creeping.... POKE!*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> *sleathly creeping.... POKE!*


Ow! Okay, revisions done through chapter 7, starting on chapter 8 now. And I see you changed your avatar!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Me thinks she likes Green ladies 

Me, I'm partial to blue ones


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Me thinks she likes Green ladies
> 
> Me, I'm partial to blue ones


the green woman thing is for The Hooded Claw to keep him focused on doing more weird books.

and it's not going to be a permanent change!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The first round edits for _In Her Name: Legend of the Sword_ are DONE!!

Depending on how many revisions Steph and Scarlet come up with, I'm still hoping the book will be out by early February!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That's great, Mike!

Should we schedule a local "meet" and signing for late Feb?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> That's great, Mike!
> 
> Should we schedule a local "meet" and signing for late Feb?


Well, let me get a feel for how the revisions will go first - I'm usually overly optimistic when it comes to how long things will take! LOL!

What I was thinking as a bit of fun for a meet would be to do something like a little raffle for an autographed set of all five books (plus a "reservation" for a copy of the final book in the series when it comes out, hopefully at the end of the year), or something like that. They'd be the print versions, obviously, but if y'all are interested, something like that's certainly doable. Whatever works!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me! 

(Anyway, it shouldn't be until Betsy is back from SD. . . . . )


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump/update: revisions should be done through chapter 19 this morning - 7 more to go!

Also had one last cover art idea, see whatcha think:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What Jeff said.  Love it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Can I get a t-shirt with that picture?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Can I get a t-shirt with that picture?


Sure! The only thing is, the printing on the Zazzle shirts is a little iffy with color-dense images. But I'll play with it and see...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Sure! The only thing is, the printing on the Zazzle shirts is a little iffy with color-dense images. But I'll play with it and see...


I was joking. It was just my way of saying I liked it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I was joking. It was just my way of saying I liked it.


Ha! Court jester, indeed! 

Okay, that's it. I changed my facebook profile to the new cover, so it's official now...


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

I need to start giving my books titles that are similiar to other works of fiction. 


The Legend of Sigurd and Gudrun 
The Legends of King Arthur and His Knights 
Legend of the Fall <- haha

I think I will change the name of "the misogynist" to the "the legend of the misogynist."


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow.  That cover is eye-catching!  Love it!

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Wow. That cover is eye-catching! Love it!
> 
> N


Thanks! That actually fits fairly close one of the scenes in the book...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Thanks! That actually fits fairly close one of the scenes in the book...


hmm... wonder which one?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Bump/update: revisions should be done through chapter 19 this morning - 7 more to go!
> 
> Also had one last cover art idea, see whatcha think:


I like it...but...not to get nitpicky, but to me, the sword handle seems to get kind of lost in the ship with all that goldish color all in one place (more the left-to-right curved part at the bottom, which I have no idea what that part is called, than the full handle). It all kind of merges together rather than being sharply defined and separate from each other.

But maybe it's just me. 

I did notice, being the persnickety person that I am, that the sword appears brighter and more sharply defined on this cover than it is on First Contact, even though it's the same sword. I don't think it matters, I just noticed when I was comparing to see if it WAS the same sword ('cause I'm curious that way).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure if this'll post right or not, but this is a (reduced size) image of the final cover. The one that I had posted earlier still had the watermark (before I bought it):










The sword is sort of a central visual theme for the books in the series, so it's the same as the others (all four previous standalone books). And yes, the contrast is a bit lower than the ideal (although I moved the ship up a bit to clear the sword's guard), but this image really caught me, considering I couldn't find an acceptable "blue chick" for Tesh-Dar, and conveyed some of the action in the book, so...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This one is better than the other one posted above. JMHO


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is good.  Now get the book finished.   And remember I need to be able to buy it in paper for my son!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> This one is better than the other one posted above. JMHO


Yeah, the first was a "rough draft". 

And the book will be available in the usual formats, including print. w00t!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah there you go, with the ship moved up it's bueno.  And I did wonder what that halo-ey thing was, just thought maybe it was some weird explosion effect...watermark makes sense too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, and Mike, Steph and I like the red dress in my avatar for her...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Oh, and Mike, Steph and I like the red dress in my avatar for her...


I think Sato liked it, too...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I think Sato liked it, too...


I figured he would...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

And here are the preview chapters (in PDF format)!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The last round of editing is DONE, thanks to Scarlet and Steph! They have the final revisions to give a final once-over, and after that _Legend Of The Sword_ goes up in the Kindle store!

I'm planning to offer a little surprise or two to celebrate its release - I'll post the details when it goes live on Amazon...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

weird to see you posting with your real name.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> weird to see you posting with your real name.....


LOL! I thought I'd change that for fun. I should probably change it back - nobody'll have any idea who I am otherwise, except for the "blue chick" avatar!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> weird to see you posting with your real name.....


Who is that masked man?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Better get a few hours of extra sleep in before the book is released! 

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Better get a few hours of extra sleep in before the book is released!
> 
> N


Good idea. I can't believe it's almost here.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll notify the local Starbucks to have additional "navy strength" coffee on hand! LOL!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'll notify the local Starbucks to have additional "navy strength" coffee on hand! LOL!!


What's the approx word count?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What's the approx word count?


115K, just a bit shorter than First Contact, about as long as Empire (should come out to around 300 pages printed).

Finished the acknowledgements and forward. I have to go exercise, then I'm gonna start getting this puppy prepped for the Kindle...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

exercise smeckersize - get that book out!!!!!

Perfect reading while I am recovering from surgery - yeah!!!!!  Need it by Friday so I can download it!!!!  HURRY HURRY HURRY  


Gertie - how are you doing  WAITING WAITING WAITING


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie - how are you doing WAITING WAITING WAITING


Coming along very well despite technical difficulties. I'm up to approx 110K words and 345 pages. Did you see the excerpt I posted in my thread?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*IN HER NAME: LEGEND OF THE SWORD*

Six months have passed since the destruction of the human colony on Keran by the alien Kreelan Empire. Earth and other human worlds band together to form the Confederation of Humanity to provide a mutual defense against the alien invaders.

Unfortunately, not all human worlds want to join the Confederation. Some, like Saint Petersburg, would rather see it destroyed. With a powerful navy built in secret and armed with nuclear weapons, Saint Petersburg is preparing their own offensive against the Confederation when the Kreelans attack.

Led by Tesh-Dar, an enigmatic Kreelan warrior priestess, the Kreelan Empire has begun its quest in earnest to find the One, an alien - a human - who might be able to lift the ages-old curse upon their race, a curse that will leave her species extinct in but a few more generations. But to find the One, they must bleed the humans in war...

*IN HER NAME: LEGEND OF THE SWORD*

​


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You've been neglecting Tesh-Dar, my favorite Kreelan warrior/priestess.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a fantastic series, and I'm working my way through it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You've been neglecting Tesh-Dar, my favorite Kreelan warrior/priestess.


I suspect at some point you'll be seeing her again. And I think one of her ancient relatives shows up in FROM CHAOS BORN...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I suspect at some point you'll be seeing her again. And I think one of her ancient relatives shows up in FROM CHAOS BORN...


hmmmm, i wonder who?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You mean Tesh-Dar isn't that old?  I'm shocked....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Older but not as mean as Scarlet.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> You mean Tesh-Dar isn't that old? I'm shocked....


we're talking pre-history here.....



Jeff said:


> Older but not as mean as Scarlet.


Excuse me?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> we're talking pre-history here.....
> 
> Excuse me?


I think Scarlet just got p0wned... 

Check out the From Chaos Born thread...and the contest...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I think Scarlet just got p0wned...


I got what?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

acellis said:


> This is a fantastic series, and I'm working my way through it.


Awesome! Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I got what?


Jeff zapped you...


----------

